# SKS refurb question



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I' ve had a yugoslav SKS for a while and trying to upgrade it with a composite stock. got an archangel stock and okay pulling off the barrel, it all went together okay. the new stock doesn't work with the factory attached bayonet. that's fine, i really don't see needing to use the bayonet much. it has a pull down "knob" which enables the bayonet to lock in either engaged or disengaged. the swivel attachment is pretty much formed into the bottom of the front sight, so the bayonet swivel has a screw through it that it swivels on. hopefully i'm explaining this right. the issue is the screw doesn't come out. its not all rusted or anything, bought it new and its been stored fine. it looks like at the factory they use a punch or something to indent the back side of the screw / swivel mount so it wont turn out. i can see how that would work, but i'm concerned just trying to force it will mess up the slotted screw( flat blade screwdriver) 

has anyone removed a bayonet from an SKS and any tricks without ruining the screw or marring up the swivel piece? i dont want to start drilling yet unless thats the way to do it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

webothfish said:


> I' ve had a yugoslav SKS for a while and trying to upgrade it with a composite stock. got an archangel stock and okay pulling off the barrel, it all went together okay. the new stock doesn't work with the factory attached bayonet. that's fine, i really don't see needing to use the bayonet much. it has a pull down "knob" which enables the bayonet to lock in either engaged or disengaged. the swivel attachment is pretty much formed into the bottom of the front sight, so the bayonet swivel has a screw through it that it swivels on. hopefully i'm explaining this right. the issue is the screw doesn't come out. its not all rusted or anything, bought it new and its been stored fine. it looks like at the factory they use a punch or something to indent the back side of the screw / swivel mount so it wont turn out. i can see how that would work, but i'm concerned just trying to force it will mess up the slotted screw( flat blade screwdriver)
> 
> has anyone removed a bayonet from an SKS and any tricks without ruining the screw or marring up the swivel piece? i dont want to start drilling yet unless thats the way to do it.


Looks like there are about 10 videos on youtube. Hopefully one has the answer you need....



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=removing+a+bayonet+from+a+sks


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Yugo SKS nice getting collectible now a days! I remember when gun shows had stacks of them in the boxes for $100. Wish I picked up a pair every time I went back then! Getting to be expensive to pick them up now a days.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, thanks for the link. i am probably the only person left that doesnt automatically think to look on youtube for anything. there were some ideas there for getting some leverage. hopefully it will come off without the drill. I did get it new for a decent price about ten years ago, and probably have run about ten rounds through it. with the new stock i'm going to start shooting the thing, might be my new coyote rifle if it seems accurate. I do plan to keep the factory stock and good to see some info that its probably worth more than I have in it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had a Russian sks, top of the line, got it on a trade. Milled reciver, not stamped..I’ve never been able to get with the loading of cartridges of it. I even bought an aftermarket mag suppose to improve. I sold it, I just didn’t like how i has to load ammo in in..


----------

